# Freezer burnt ribs?



## lovelife (Jan 18, 2016)

This is how I buy ribs in my country. In 22lbs boxes. I have been reading a bit about freezer burn. The top ribs seem to have freezer burn, correct? The frozen water on top you can see in the picture are called ice crystals I suppose?













20160118_213241.jpg



__ lovelife
__ Jan 18, 2016






Thanks for the help. Loving this forum!


----------



## b-one (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't think there freezer burnt. Just some ice on them,try cooking them if they taste odd maybe they are but you should be fine I don't see any really dried out parts in the pic. I did find a 6 year old chicken in our freezer once it was freezer burnt.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 18, 2016)

IMHO they dont have freezer burn. The red pigment is still there. if it was freezer burnt it would look greyish in color


----------



## daveomak (Jan 18, 2016)

..   Both members...   The internal water has risen to the coldest area and crystalized...   A non-defrosting freezer might prevent that...  I have 2 non-defrost freezers for meats....


----------



## lovelife (Jan 19, 2016)

I don't think they were either since they often come like this. But when I started reading about ice crystals I got confused. Thanks for the replies.

Oh you know what sucks about these boxes. The 14-16 slabs on them are all stuck together. I've read online that some people loft these boxes up as high as they can and then drop them as hard as they can to seperatie the ribs. I thought that was pretty funny :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 19, 2016)

Patches of dry, tan or gray meat, almost looks a little fuzzy, is freezer burnt. What you have is avg for a loose, non vac-pac, case of frozen ribs with frost. I was looking for a good picture on Google and it looks like many people have not seen truly freezer burnt meat. There were no good examples...JJ


----------



## stovebolt (Jan 19, 2016)

LoveLife, out of curiosity where is your country?

Chuck


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 19, 2016)

stovebolt said:


> LoveLife, out of curiosity where is your country?
> 
> Chuck


  I was wondering the same thing.

Al


----------



## lovelife (Jan 19, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys, much appreciated!

I was born and raised in Holland, lived the last 6 years of my life in The States but am back in Holland now.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 19, 2016)

Dont forget to fill out your location in your profile......................


----------

